# Sheepshead Rigs



## Angel Eyes (Mar 5, 2017)

What's the best way to rig if fishing with fiddler crabs. Hook size and weight.


----------



## trippcasey (Mar 5, 2017)

Inshore or off?


----------



## Angel Eyes (Mar 6, 2017)

*Sheepshead rigging*

Going offshore. I have caught them inshore.


----------



## trippcasey (Mar 6, 2017)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=862903&highlight=expert+bait+theif

This might help you out a little.


----------

